# Two videos next to each other in one video?



## grindarn (Dec 14, 2007)

I have two videos (both w:500, h:356). Is it posible to put these next to each other on one video (res: w:1000, h:356)?

Can i do this with Camtasia? Any other software?


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi and welcome to TSF.
I've no idea about Camtasia I'm afraid, but you can do it with Nero as far as I know.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Camtasia is a screen recorder. I used it recently and recorded a media player on the desktop at 15fps, which was good enough for my project, but I haven't tried it at 25-30fps which is needed for high quality video recording. There are various options for fps, screen resolution, etc.

Which media player are you using, and will it allow 2 instances to be open and running at the same time?

If you use *Media Player Classic*, you can customize its appearance, removing the control buttons, status bar, time bar, etc, leaving just the video with a thin border. This should make it easier to fit both videos into the required desktop area.


----------



## grindarn (Dec 14, 2007)

I couldn't get two layers of video with nero either =(


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

In that case, I don't know I'm afraid.

I did find this.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You can do it in Adobe Premiere using the 'picture within a picture' or 'split-screen' options.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

See my edit above.


----------

